# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Is ABOM, Master Optician Designation Worthwhile??

## Lee Prewitt

I am strongly considering my ABOM designation.  I would like to hear from those OptiBoarders who have achieved this designation if they think it is worthwhile?  Has it improved your income potential, expertise, or what?  I would also like to hear what topic your paper was on?

----------


## wmcdonald

Hello Mr. Prewitt,
    I received my Master's Certificate in 1977, and was pleased I went through the program. It took a great deal of effort, but it was worthwhile. Regarding the financial side- it meant nothing. Today, all that Opticianry requires is sales skills to be successful. If you are doing it for financial reward, don't waste your time. But if you are seeking some real evidence of your knowledge of optics, then this program is for you! I warn you, the exam is difficult- far more so than in years past. It boasts a low pass rate, and only the best can pass the exam. Then you must write the "thesis", which is really just a technical paper. Most would not even come close to thesis quality. It is realitively easy to do, and the standards for writing are varied. If you want to stop at just the exam, you would receive the Advanced Certification from ABO. To complete the Master's, the paper must be written. I encourage you to look into it. You will be pleased and personally satisfied when finished. Good luck!

Warren G. McDonald, PhD

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Thank you for your words of wisdom.  I am not interested in pure financial rewards although we all hold hopes that any advancement will have its just rewards. I am preparing for my next step in my career and can't help but think that this designation won't help.  I am contemplating consulting, training, &/or speaking.  I have toyed with the idea for many years and now have opportunity to pursue this endeavor.  Do you have any reference list of good study material?

----------


## wmcdonald

The National Academy (www.nao.org) has a list available that is good and ABO/NCLE has a recommended list. Good luck- we need new scholars in Opticianry and it sounds as though you are moving in that direction. Let me know if I can help in any way.

----------


## Excel-Lentes

Hi Lee, 

It is definately worth pursuing the ABO Master Certification. It forced me to study optics more in depth than I would have otherwise and sparked a deeper interest in my profession. Personally it was well worth it. 

I recall it did have an influence on getting better jobs. Twice it really interested potential employers that an optician would seek out higher credentialing. They had never heard of the Masters Certification. One of my former employers would boast to their clients that they employed a "Master" optician.

Having a deeper understanding of Ophthalmic Optics really helps you solve problems and explain things better to apprentices and patients. My research paper was on Low Vision and it was not that difficult to write ( I had taken a technical writing course a few years back). I think it was a fun learning experience!

Best of luck, I'm sure you will enjoy it!


PS. Purchase: Ophthalmic Formula Tutorial by Stoner & Perkins 

-Brendan Walsh

----------


## Laurie

Hi Lee!

How are you doing?  It's nice to see you here. 

: )

I do think that the ABOM is worth the effort.  I felt pressure to get mine as soon as I heard about it...tons of NFOS instructors have this certification....

And it is a tough test!!

However, well worth the sweat (no tears, Thank God), but lots of ha's.  

It lead me to become an item writer for ABO/ABOM questions (this is where I first met Pete H!) which has taught me alot about question writing.

I think you will be glad you did it.

Laurie

----------


## Diane

> *Lee Prewitt said:* 
> I am strongly considering my ABOM designation.  I would like to hear from those OptiBoarders who have achieved this designation if they think it is worthwhile?  Has it improved your income potential, expertise, or what?  I would also like to hear what topic your paper was on?


Lee,

For ME, the ABOM was worthwhile, as was achieving NCLE -AC along with Fellow status in the Contact Lens Society of America.  The reason for achieving advanced certification and gaining the Master level MUST be different for every individual.  Since I was self employed, it certainly wasn't so that I could pay myself more, but I sure felt better about myself and the knowledge that I am able to use for my patients.  

I don't believe that I will ever be able to stop learning.  This industry is too valuable and our responsibility to those who entrust us with their care is too valuable.   We HAVE to continue to learn.  There are sooooo many reasons why a person can or cannot see.  It's incredible.  The eyes are incredible.  The technology that we have available to us now is sooooo great and can do so much for improving the lives of people if we just get the knowledge and use it.  

My personal mission statement is:


_Better Quality of Life Through Better Vision _   

I believe that I can only achieve my mission statement by improving myself, gaining more knowledge and being able to convey that knowledge to my patients.

My paper was entitled "The Dispensing Optician", and the subject was indeed about technical knowledge, which I elaborated on and being able to convey that knowledge to my patients.  I received the Eric Muth Award for my Master's paper.  It was supposed to be available on the ABO/NCLE website, but I've never seen it there.  

ANYWAY, just my humble opinion on improving oneself and why.

Best to you,

Diane

PS:  I suppose I AM asked to speak more since my ABOM and FCLSA status.

----------


## Bev Heishman

I agree with all who have posted.  I too have achieved this designation, the NCLC-AC certification and the Eric Muth Award.  In fact Diane and I have been the only females to date to achieve it.

Every rank of certification has increased my salary and the pride I have in myself.  Something that I have learned along the way is that life is an on going learning process.  You can either jump on board and learn all you can to succeed or you can decide to get by on status quo.  According to high school counselors and college admission staff, success is never gaurenteed but it is certain that life long learning is non-negotiable.  

You can do it and don't be afraid to ask any one of us as we are willing to share our expertise.:D

----------


## MVEYES

Achieving the ABO masters made me feel like I had accomplished the ultimate level in our profession. It is well worth the time and effort.  










:cheers: Jerry

----------


## MVEYES

If you need any help just ask. Several of us have been there.




:D Jerry

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Thank you to all who have responded.  I am going forward with the test at Vision Expo West, so wish me luck.  Can anyone tell me though what a passing score is??? :Confused:

----------


## Laurie

Hi Lee,

(I don't know if you remember, but Deb White and I hung out with you at an optical meeting once...) (we had too much fun, if I remember correctly!)

Now I KNOW that you KNOW that you can pass this test!!!

I took the "older" test, which is a little different than the present test, but I remember:


Vertical Imbalance, including oblique axis, and including some Rx's requiring the sin theta squared rule...

Vertex Compensation

All kinds of prism, using Prentice's rule in every which way

Light reflectance (and calculations??)  (Fresnell's equation)  Pete and Darryl M. will have to help me out on that...

Light behaviors and laws of light

Calculating lens tilt (how much induced cylinder created, not Martin's rule of tilt...the 2 degree panto/1 mm OC placement thing...)

Calculating magnification 

Information about UV

Base curve calculations

Knowledge of materials and indicies of refraction

thickness calculations

If there were questions on "combining crossed cylinders at oblique axis" using Thompson's Formula, I am quite sure I got those wrong!...

There may be "combining crossed cyls which are 90 degrees apart (easier), and transposing an Rx into crossed cyl form (very easy).

Recommended reading:  Russell Stimpson, Ophthalmic Dispensing
and of course, the "blue book", System for Ophthalmic Dispensing(2nd edition, which is fairly new) by the fabuous Clifford Brooks...

As I think of more, I will post them!


: )

Laurie

----------


## Wes

I think it may have been the MOST worthwhile thing I've done in my optical career. Perhaps not financially (yet) but most certainly for my personal satisfaction. Its a good barometer of my skill and knowledge for my peers and the public. For a pittance, compared to what I spent on my BS, I have something that really REPRESENTS what I know and can do. The knowledge I gained from the books I bought for my Advanced Certifications and for research for the paper have made me a much better optician, as, I believe, the program is designed to do.  
The minimal fees to be certified a Master of a craft should inspire as many people as possible to go after theirs. I have been an OB member for about 2 years and a lurker for a while before that. I do not recall anyone here achieving the ABOM in that time. Someone told me I'm the first to do it since Lee Prewitt. I don't know if that's true, but what a shame. There are so many of you on here more knowledgable as dispensers than I. I am not exaggerating, I learn from you everyday. 
I went to a military optical school that was awesome for lab skills, and very sketchy on dispensing. I've been a lab guy since 93, and began dispensing part time a few short years ago. I decided if I was going to do it, I was going to get licensed and certified all the way. People looked at me like I was nuts. Here I was, hadn't dispensed a day in my life telling everyone who would listen that I was going after the Master certification. Oh the ridicule. Well, I went from zero credentials in late 2006 to ABOM, NCLEC-AC in early 2010. It can be done. 
I've seen a lot of posts on here over the years about how various persons are going to do this and that, and no results from it. Few attempts for higher credentials. This is my challenge to you. Every optician here, unless you already have tops, improve your credentials by at least one level. Get the ABO. Get the NCLE. If you have them, get the advanced. Or both of them. If you have that, and I know several of you who do, get your lazy rear in gear and get the Master. Do it. You won't regret it. 
Wes

----------


## mjacob

[QUOTE=Wes;332128]I think it may have been the MOST worthwhile thing I've done in my optical career. Perhaps not financially (yet) but most certainly for my personal satisfaction. Its a good barometer of my skill and knowledge for my peers and the public. For a pittance, compared to what I spent on my BS, I have something that really REPRESENTS what I know and can do. The knowledge I gained from the books I bought for my Advanced Certifications and for research for the paper have made me a much better optician, as, I believe, the program is designed to do. 
The minimal fees to be certified a Master of a craft should inspire as many people as possible to go after theirs. I have been an OB member for about 2 years and a lurker for a while before that. I do not recall anyone here achieving the ABOM in that time. Someone told me I'm the first to do it since Lee Prewitt. I don't know if that's true, but what a shame. There are so many of you on here more knowledgable as dispensers than I. I am not exaggerating, I learn from you everyday. 
I went to a military optical school that was awesome for lab skills, and very sketchy on dispensing. I've been a lab guy since 93, and began dispensing part time a few short years ago. I decided if I was going to do it, I was going to get licensed and certified all the way. People looked at me like I was nuts. Here I was, hadn't dispensed a day in my life telling everyone who would listen that I was going after the Master certification. Oh the ridicule. Well, I went from zero credentials in late 2006 to ABOM, NCLEC-AC in early 2010. It can be done. 
I've seen a lot of posts on here over the years about how various persons are going to do this and that, and no results from it. Few attempts for higher credentials. This is my challenge to you. Every optician here, unless you already have tops, improve your credentials by at least one level. Get the ABO. Get the NCLE. If you have them, get the advanced. Or both of them. If you have that, and I know several of you who do, get your lazy rear in gear and get the Master. Do it. You won't regret it. 
Wes[/QUOTE

Wowww.. that's really great to hear. I've my AS and I'm ABO/NCLE Certified. I'm interested in getting my ABOM and ABO-AC as well. But is it really worthwhile ? Can i use the same study material, that i used to study for ABO/NCLE exams ??

----------


## gmc

_Wowww.. that's really great to hear. I've my AS and I'm ABO/NCLE Certified. I'm interested in getting my ABOM and ABO-AC as well. But is it really worthwhile ? Can i use the same study material, that i used to study for ABO/NCLE exams ??

_Depends on what you used. Brooks & Borish, System for Ophthalmic Dispensing, 3rd edition is a good start. Stoner, Perkins & Ferguson, Optical Formulas Tutorial, 2nd edition would help. Also, the Advanced Optician Tutorial offered by the National Academy of Opticianry.


I got my ABOM under the old system (it was all one program). I've not heard a single person who has advanced certification say they don't feel they have benefited from it.

Go for it Mary!

----------


## Wes

I still say it's worth it.  I've gotten several job offers on the strength of that ABOM.

----------


## Jamelina

I am so glad I read everyone's opinion on this.  I have also been debating on whether or not to pursue the ABOM. Within the last several years I've developed this desire to know everything about everything so it would be a welcomed challenge.  Is it necessary/helpful to have your NCLE before attempting the ABOM?

----------


## Wes

> I am so glad I read everyone's opinion on this. I have also been debating on whether or not to pursue the ABOM. Within the last several years I've developed this desire to know everything about everything so it would be a welcomed challenge. Is it necessary/helpful to have your NCLE before attempting the ABOM?


It is not necessary, but I can see how the work with radius of curvature conversion to base curves in materials of varying indices might help.

----------


## Lee Prewitt

It is truly humbling to me how you can live forever on the net.  I started this thread 10 years ago and it is still active today.  To all of you who are considering advancing: YES it is worthwhile!  You may get better offers, get that interview opportunity or just have bragging rights in your community that you are a Master Optician and  are in the top .1% of your profession. Being here was your first start now take the next step and join a truly elite club.

----------


## TheJpawn

I was very happy to see your post Lee. Thanks again! I am planning to complete my ABO Masters certification. In fact I will sit for the ABO Advanced test this weekend in Washington DC. This will be my first time attending a professional conference and I am excited to meet other opticians and be a part of what is going on. I am interested in getting more involved in a professional organization.

----------


## Wes

> I was very happy to see your post Lee. Thanks again! I am planning to complete my ABO Masters certification. In fact I will sit for the ABO Advanced test this weekend in Washington DC. This will be my first time attending a professional conference and I am excited to meet other opticians and be a part of what is going on. I am interested in getting more involved in a professional organization.


You should drop by the Society to Advance Opticianry's (SAO) booth at the conference.

----------


## schlemms

quick question for the ABOMs. Are CEs still required at the ABOM level? I had heard from an optician once that they were not.

----------


## Wes

> quick question for the ABOMs. Are CEs still required at the ABOM level? I had heard from an optician once that they were not.


My ABOM has no expiration.  However, The ABO-AC and NCLE-AC do have the standard 3 year renewal, and to be considered current, require the standard fee and CEs.  
Per ABO-NCLE:

Both ABO-NCLE advanced certifications are valid for three (3) years.  Continuing education credits (CECs) must be earned within the three year  (3) certification period and may not be accumulated and carried over  from one period to another. All CECs and renewal fees are due on or  before your expiration date. *
ABO Certified:* Send in 12 ABO approved CECs (up to 3 may be NCLE approved)     and the $85 fee.*
NCLE Certified:* Send in 18 NCLE approved CECs (up to 6 may be ABO approved)         and the $85 fee.*ABO and NCLE Certified:* Send in 21 CECs (9 ABO approved and 12 NCLE approved)         plus the $170 fee.

While I don't see it here, they were requiring a certain number of these courses to be level II or III for the advanced certifications.

http://www.abo-ncle.org/ABO/Certific...6-e6ca18252d2d
http://www.abo-ncle.org/ABO/Certific...0-2dff40466273

----------


## tmorse

> It is truly humbling to me how you can live forever on the net.  I started this thread 10 years ago and it is still active today.  To all of you who are considering advancing: YES it is worthwhile!  You may get better offers, get that interview opportunity or just have bragging rights in your community that you are a Master Optician and  are in the top .1% of your profession. Being here was your first start now take the next step and join a truly elite club.


  Received my ABOM in the early 90s and I can attest that attaining this highest USA dispensing credential is certainly worthwhile. 

  When I received my ABO Masters designation, it came complete with a comprehensive ABOM Press Kit to be sent to your local optical association, and/or to place in your local papers, along with published ABO information that only 150 ABOMs exist (at that time) in all of the 50 USA States. Unfortunately here in CANADA, very few opticians know anything about ABOM designation. 
  No, no NCLE info is required to pass the ABO-AC (Master exam). But your NCLE-AC credential will be required to proceed to the highest contact lens distinction found in the USA... attaining your Fellow of Contact Lens Society of America (FCLSA) status. That can be your next goal.

----------

